# If i wanted to upgrade my audient id14 and my jbl lsr 305



## MarcelM (Nov 19, 2016)

what would be a good upgrade? cheapest price / best solution welcome


----------



## wst3 (Nov 19, 2016)

I think the id14 is a pretty darned good interface, so upgrading is going to be tricky. Are you looking for more I/O? Perhaps you want on-board DSP? What is it that you are looking for?

As far as the monitors go, the sky's the limit, and my instant reaction is "bigger woofer". But before you start thinking trade consider getting something different and keeping the LSR 305s. Maybe look at monitors with ribbon tweeters or something with a co-axial design. Again, what is it you hope to accomplish with your upgrade?


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 20, 2016)

well in short i would say the best possible sound for under 2k. i dont need many inputs and outputs.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 20, 2016)

speaking as a recovering studio designer I'd say spend $2k on your monitors. There is nothing at all wrong with the id14, and you'd have to spend more than $2k to realize any audible improvement, and the improvement wouldn't be audible on the LSR-305s.

There is nothing inherently "wrong" with the LSR-305s either - I have a pair in my studio. I use them as a reference of sorts, if it sounds good there, blah blah blah<G>!

But they are not telling you everything, they aren't lying, just not revealing all the details you'd need to hear the difference between the id14 and a Lavry converter, as an example.

And when I say spend $2k on your monitors I mean the loudspeakers, the amplifiers, and the room. These days passive monitors are out of fashion, so the amplifier is probably off the list.

Get the largest woofer your room can reasonably support - which means sound and positioning. Then listen to ribbon tweeters, dome tweeters, and horns (and especially co-axial horns.) Choose the design you like the best and find the model you like best.


----------

